# Convection Cookie Oven?



## pastrygirl111 (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm looking to purchase or better yet, "lease to own" a professional convection cookie oven. I was wondering which one is rated the highest and are they still good if bought in the smaller, less expensive sizes. I need one which will make more cookies than a regular oven but will fit in my kitchen and not empty my bank account. Any suggestions or places to contact would be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much!


----------

